# Freeze Eggs



## USMCwife (Feb 4, 2007)

Can you buy eggs at the store and freeze them?


----------



## Katie H (Feb 4, 2007)

Many years ago when all 5 of our children were at home, Buck and I used to buy eggs in 15-dozen cases.

Knowing how many eggs I used when I made scrambled eggs, I would crack that many eggs into a Tupperware container and stir them until they were fairly uniformly mixed.  Seal them and freeze them for a month or two.

I would also do the same thing with eggs for various baking recipes.  Usually in 2 or 3 egg lots because most cakes and such use eggs in those quantities.

I froze whites and yolks separately in the same manner.  Never had any problem with any of the eggs.  My only REAL problem was remembering to thaw them out in the refrigerator with enough time to use them in a recipe.  That was my fault, not the eggs' fault.

One thing I noticed that when the eggs were thawed out, they seemed a bit thicker but they cooked up the same way as fresh ones.

Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2007)

While I've never frozen eggs, if you do a websearch on it you'll come up with all the answers.  There are specific procedures as to what you plan to do with the eggs once you thaw them.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 4, 2007)

I can go to the store and buy anything and freeze it, as long as there's room in the freezer


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 5, 2007)

don`t freeze them as they are though, they will burst!
water expands roughly 11% on freezing (hence burst pipes in the winter etc...) the same will happen with eggs too.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 5, 2007)

Technically, you shouldn't.  The shells will crack when the white expands as it freezes.  You risk salmonella even more if the shells touch the eggs.  

I've had eggs freeze on me, unintentionally if left in the coldest part of the fridge for too long.  You can still use them once they defrost, but they are not exactly the same.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 5, 2007)

The short answer is yes, but probably cracked, mixed and well sealed.  Is there a particular reason? Distance and not going often?  Eggs keep very well in the fridge.


----------

